# Watering new lawn



## mustafa (Aug 1, 2018)

Hi,
I seeded a new lawn, I was watering it 3 to 4 times daily to keep the seeds moist. The seeds started to germinate after 5 days. So, I kept watering at the same schedule until they became 4 inches after 3 weeks. I mowed them to 3 inches 5 days ago. Can I now cut the watering schedule to 1 inch per week?
I want to mention that I saw fungus after a week of germination and I guess that it is due overwatering, so I used a fungicide.


----------



## STL (Jul 14, 2018)

@mustafa you want to gradually transition from multiple watering per day to deep and infrequent over a few weeks. Something like once a day for awhile, every other day for a while, every few days etc. Keep an eye on it though and adjust accordingly since its still hot.


----------

